# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software) تحديثات :  الهاتف Moto G5S Plus يبدأ بتلقي الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر نوفمبر

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  بدأت شركة موتورولا مؤخرًا بإصدار تحديث جديد للهاتف Moto G5S Plus في  بعض المناطق مثل الهند. هذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه فقط الإصلاحات الأمنية  لشهر نوفمبر، فضلا عن بعض التحسينات ذات الصلة بأداء وإستقرار نظام  التشغيل. تلقي الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر نوفمبر في أواخر شهر ديسمبر  هو أمر سخيف نوعا ما، ولكن ذلك لا ينبغي أن يكون مفاجئًا لأي شخص على معرفة  تامة بوضعية التحديثات عندما يتعلق الأمر بنظام الأندرويد. الشيء  الأكثر إثارة للقلق هي حقيقة أن الهاتفين Moto G5 Plus و Moto G5S Plus لا  يزالان يعملان بنظام الأندرويد Nougat مع عدم وجود معلومات عن توافر تحديث  الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo لهذين الجهازين من جانب شركة موتورولا. وقبل الختام نود  أن نشير إلى أنه يجري حاليا إصدار هذا التحديث الأمني الجديد لجميع  الوحدات، وينبغي أن يظهر كإشعار الآن.

----------

